# Question on Processing Methods



## JCUK (Jun 4, 2021)

Sorry if this is in the wrong area, i'm very new to the forum 😅

Now this may sound like a stupid question, but i've always been told there are no stupid questions.....so here it goes!

I've been looking into bean processing methods recently (Natural, washed and Honey etc...) and it got me wondering...

If the green bean is still inside it's parchment, then what difference does it make to how it is processed, as the bean would not be in direct contact with anything, say the mucilage for example?

I'm thinking maybe the parchment isn't as hard as I think it is, and maybe things are able to seep through? again this is just a guess.

Any feedback is appreciated, i'm all ears!

Thanks

Phil


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Of course there are differences . There are a lot of articles online, start with this one: https://perfectdailygrind.com/2016/07/washed-natural-honey-coffee-processing-101/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@JCUK The parchment layer, isn't impermeable.


----------



## JCUK (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks for the replies guys, and thanks for link @profesor_historia it was a very informative read!

I knew there must of been a reason otherwise why would they be doing it 😅

For some reason I thought the bean was fully enclosed by the parchment layer, and that it was sort of impenetrable, but looking closer now I can see that there are gaps which would allow things to get in.

Thanks again 👍


----------

